# Did USC just change the Collaboration Question?



## Blue Grape (Nov 13, 2020)

Does anyone notice a change on USC's website, where it says the requirement of collaboration question has been changed from encouraging us to talk about non-film projects to any projects we would love to share? 

I'm sure the website was like this one week ago I checked:









And right now, it's been changed to this:








I was planning on telling stories about film related projects, but since it said they encouraged us to talk about non-film projects, I brainstormed some stupid naive stories from high school. And now, only two days left for submission, I found there was a change on the question. I feel like talking about film projects more to show my ability as a filmmaker, but also to show how my team and I had or solved problems in the filming process. But I'm also concerning if I should include more diversified aspects of me in sharing non-film projects. Can anyone give me any suggestions?


----------



## Lyndon0604 (Nov 18, 2020)

Those are two different pages!
See the followings:
https://cinema.usc.edu/admissions/procedures/production/graduateprocedures.cfm
https://cinema.usc.edu/admissions/procedures/production/graduateproceduresFall21.cfm


----------

